# A fatal exception 00 has occurred at 0028:C023DB7F in VXD VDD(09) + 00001803



## Deanznet (Dec 28, 2004)

A fatal exception 00 has occurred at 0028:C023DB7F in VXD VDD(09) + 00001803

Blue Screen of death

I get it 2 times everytime my pc boots up.
Everything loads up at start up but after those to message aim dose not load up and also when i try to open aim it dose not load.


Reinstall Aim about 5 times now still wont work.

I have copyed VXD Files from my win98 cabs and still dose not work.

I can boot up in safe mode and Everything works fine, Aim lanuches and everything.

Any idea?

Edited:

Dam Nivida, I uninstalled the video card and reinstalled it and it worked.

 Thanks for all the help


----------

